# Badger Cubs



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

No pics......yet! But here's a little compilation from my trailcam last night, enjoy. Such cute little things 






cheers

drew


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I'm not going to get any work done now :lol:

Thanks for posting Drew :argie:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice one Drew, have not seen our badgers with cubs this year yet, may be in the next couple of weeks hopefully.
Was feeding one last night with peanuts, he got within 10 feet of me before thinking that was too close..

Kev


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Baby badger runs into a tree, doh!


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

buckas said:


> No pics......yet! But here's a little compilation from my trailcam last night, enjoy. Such cute little things
> 
> Badger Cubs - 1st May 2013 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Fantastic, what a special sight. I've only ever seen them as "road kill"


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Beaver Care said:


> Fantastic, what a special sight. I've only ever seen them as "road kill"


Me too  although my friend has bought some land has setts so I'm hoping to see some properly soon.


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Cute little fellas


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Now three cubs!


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. I was startled when a badger ran across the road in front of me when I was cycle touring in England. The size was impressive. Your badgers are quite bit larger than the American badger which is rarely above 8 or 9 kg and ours have a more flattened looking, less rounded, torso. The American badger was much more common thirty or forty years ago than it appears to be today, probably down to changes in farming practices. From what I understand American badgers are primarily carnivores while yours are more omnivores.
I am appalled that people hunt these with dogs.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Update - 5th May 2013

Went to Sett 2 this evening with the camera in the hope of some early risers, just on the brink of darkness two appeared and begin to have a good scratch before heading out into the nearby fields to hunt.



















Night time videos from Sett 1 revelaed that there's another cub, so that's four now - where has it been hiding these past four nights?! Video to follow...

cheers

drew


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

buckas said:


> Update - 5th May 2013
> 
> Went to Sett 2 this evening with the camera in the hope of some early risers, just on the brink of darkness two appeared and begin to have a good scratch before heading out into the nearby fields to hunt.
> 
> ...


Great Pictures Drew.:thumb:

Kev


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks matey


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

What a great evening last night, some lovely appearances by the Badgers at Sett B, had them walking past me only a few feet away and witnessed one walking backwards dragging fresh bedding material (grass) towards the sett. Filmed it on my dSLR so will edit that together. Here' some stills from the session.



















Also, on the trailcam at Sett A there's now five! cubs and an extra adult made an appearance, capture some lovely playing behaviour between the cubs - video to follow…

cheers

drew


----------

